# Need a Hair Treatment for Dry Highlighted Hair



## pam1187 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ive been highlighting my hair and my hair is getting really damaged.  I need a hair treatment to help my hair. Ive also noticed all the volume to it has gone away as welll..  Please tell me what the best stuff to get is i dont care how much it costs


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Jul 18, 2010)

My hair is uber dry too. Try using joico kpack reconstructor once a week. Once in, put you're hair in a plastic cap and let it sit under heat for 15 minutes. For the rest of the time, I use Paul Mitchell Awaphui moisture shampoo and conditioner line as well as their awaphui spray. I've been using it for about three months and my hair has gotten alot healthier.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 18, 2010)

Fekkai's 3 minute mask is amazing! It's made for color treated hair and smells yummy like grapefruit. It conditions really well and rinses nice and clean, it doesn't weigh my hair down at all and it always looks/feels so healthy afterwards.


----------



## Caderas (Jul 20, 2010)

For a single treatment, try to find a salon that does L'oreal Powerdoses.  I'd do the Repair Powerdose!

I'd also try Moroccan Oil!  If you're hair is thinner or gets greasy with product easily, the Light Oil will benefit you best!!


----------



## ruthless (Jul 23, 2010)

I recommend Aussie 3 minute miracle. It's inexpensive and it works-try that before spending big cash. Less than 5 bucks.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_For a single treatment, try to find a salon that does L'oreal Powerdoses.  I'd do the Repair Powerdose!
*
I'd also try Moroccan Oil!  If you're hair is thinner or gets greasy with product easily, the Light Oil will benefit you best!!*



_

 
i reccomend this also! it is awesome!


----------



## Elena85 (Jul 23, 2010)

I recomend you repair rescue line from Bonacure's Schwarzkopf

I have seen results in one week.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 23, 2010)

Aveda Dry Remedy treatment. Awesome.


----------



## makeba (Jul 23, 2010)

I would recommend you try Coconut Oil or Extra Virgin Olive Oil. Its the best hot oil treatment for any hair texture that is dry or damaged. Just place a plastic cap on your head and leave it on for 30min and rinse out with your favorite conditioner.


----------



## na294 (Jul 26, 2010)

The thing that worked for me (though pricey) after I in a dumb move decided to dye my hair blonde by myself was Kerastase Masque Oleo Relax.  It managed to turn my hair into beautiful commercial model hair and before it was straw!  Oleo Relax is my personal HG product but honestly any of the Kerastase stuff is $$$ but worth it.  If you want just a treatment you do once a week try the Aqua-Oleum spray.  I get mine from HGHair so its cheaper that way.  The shampoo Bain Oleo-Relax is amazing too! I was tying to sve money and stopped buy these for about a month and even my boyfriend noticed that my hair wasn't as shiny as before.  Clearly my HG !


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 26, 2010)

Also washing your hair with a mix of half conditioner half shampoo works wonders.I use heat on my hair a couple times a week and it's still so soft and shiny.


----------

